

How did low-level employees access national secrets? [video] - esalazar
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57596218/how-did-low-level-employees-access-national-secrets/

======
stevep98
That's the first time I've ever seen a story about this.

I am astounded that none of the press wrote about the failures of the
intelligence community to provide operational safeguards for the control of
classified information, particularly in the Manning case.

There is supposed to be an air gap. But no one enforced it? Heads should have
rolled all the way up the chain of command for that.

It's not even clear to me that the bulk copying of these memos triggered any
alert or even left any kind of audit trail. If that's true, then more heads
should've rolled for that too.

What if Manning had been an operative of a foreign government? He could have
been shipping those files out of the country and we'd still be none the wiser.

Now they're doing 'two man control', according to the article? I have no
confidence that that will be enforced either.

Seriously, no one is concerned about this devastating revelation that our
classified information is not protected?

------
babesh
I think its because most 'bosses' don't want to do work. You need to farm it
off to someone else and thus they need clearance. See the government
outsourcing to Booz Hamilton, etc...

